# MSI Afterburner Side by Side Konfiguration ungültig



## Atlunch (16. Juli 2015)

*MSI Afterburner Side by Side Konfiguration ungültig*

Hallo zusammen,

ich würde gerne eine gute Übersicht über alle Informationen meines Systems angezeigt bekommen auch wenn ich im Spiel bin. Hab gehört MSI Afterburn soll ganz gut sein und auch mit anderen Grafikkarten funktionieren.

Mein System:

ASUS Z97 Pro Gamer
EVGA GTX 980 Ti
Intel i7 4790k
Windows 8.1

Allerdings kann ich den Afterburner nicht starten weil ein sogenanntes Side by Side Konfiguration ungültig ist! Wie kann ich das Problem beheben oder gibt es noch andere gute Anzeigen wie der MSI Afterburner?

Gruß

Atlunch


----------



## Eol_Ruin (16. Juli 2015)

*AW: MSI Afterburner Side by Side Konfiguration ungültig*

Sollte helfen:
Windows 7: Side-by-Side Konfiguration ungÃ¼ltig – daran liegt’s - CHIP

Und für Infos welche der Afterburner nicht "selber" ausgeben kann:
Anleitung Gpu- und Cpu-Auslastung via OSD in Spielen anzeigen - ComputerBase Forum

Funktioniert in den meisten Games problemlos!


----------

